# CDS and location in France



## dextcorp (11 mo ago)

Hi French expats,

So if one obtains a CDS in one city (ville) and moves to another. Maybe even another region. Given validy of CDS of 4 years do I need to re-apply in the new city/region or do I just wait for the CDS to expire and apply in the new region?


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

you should apply for change of address for your titre.. True you can do that with renewal in 4 years, the only occasion I was asked to have the same proof of address as the address on the card was when applying to the nationality, but you never know !


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

dextcorp said:


> Hi French expats,
> 
> So if one obtains a CDS in one city (ville) and moves to another. Maybe even another region. Given validy of CDS of 4 years do I need to re-apply in the new city/region or do I just wait for the CDS to expire and apply in the new region?


Cds has total validity everywhere in France including overseas territories


----------

